# What are the tiny white specks moving in the water column?



## yum (Feb 11, 2008)

I just noticed last night there were these tiny, tiny white dots jerking around in the water column. So tiny I could barely focus on them. They moved fast and far as well. Once I spotted it, it would jerk and disappear. Is this daphnia? Parasite?

I couldn't even post a picture of it, as it wouldn't show up.

Ideas?


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

I've had those too in my tanks. They're not parasites that will harm your fish, so I wouldn't worry about that.


----------



## It's Me (Jan 14, 2008)

I have had them before. Well I had tiny white dots. When they were on the glass I got a good look and found out that they were cyclops. They are a good source of food for your fish however they will attack shrimp carrying eggs and kill them. They go after eggs in the process hurt the shrimp. I added some more fish and they vanished.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

It's Me said:


> I have had them before. Well I had tiny white dots. When they were on the glass I got a good look and found out that they were cyclops. They are a good source of food for your fish however they will attack shrimp carrying eggs and kill them. They go after eggs in the process hurt the shrimp. I added some more fish and they vanished.


Can you prove this? I have them and about the only shrimp I have seen dead are the ones that are/were carrieng eggs, I always thought that was wierd. Thank goodness my CRS are still too young to procreate! How can I kill them?


----------



## It's Me (Jan 14, 2008)

This is a photoshop image I made of what I had. I started a thread and was pointed to cyclops. I googled them and found out that they attack fry and eggs. Which would explain why all me egg carrying female shrimp died. That was the reason I started the thread in the first place. When I had an infestation I only had shrimp in my tank. Once I added some fish they were taken care of. I hope this helps.


----------



## yum (Feb 11, 2008)

Hmmm... I have 4 adult guppies and about 20+ guppy new borns in the tank. Should that just about solve the cyclops danger to my cherry shrimp>


----------

